# ****ed off! Haven't lost for 2 weeks.



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been eating the same foods for the past 2 weeks and not lost weight for two weeks.

My diet looks like this- Carbs 200g pro 175g fat 55g C40% P35% F25%

I'm doing sprints Monday Wednesday and Friday (12 sets of 30 secs) and steady state Tuesday and Thursday.

Weight training 4-5 times week.

The only real treat I've had was two beers.

I'm looking at lowering my cals to 1800 and lowering my carbs and upping my fats.

P.s I'm not on cycle

Any ideas what going on?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Simply put, if you're not losing weight you're eating too much.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

What's your current weight, height and rough body fat estimate.

Tommy is right though.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

You've been eating the same for two weeks and haven't lost anything in two weeks, guess you need to eat different then.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Eat less carbs and sugars

And maybe invest in some ECA lol


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm 87kg at 5ft 9, body fat at about 23% .

I would of said I'm defo in deficit.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

If you're certain you're in a deficit at that calorie level, then maybe you are miscalculating something you are eating and having more calories than you think.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

I weigh everything. Meats when cooked. veg raw etc


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

have you thought about amputation,a pound of flesh:death:.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Assuming an age of 35 your TDEE is 2400 cals . According to you , your eating 1995 cals. So yes you should be losing. So either your not weighing correctly or your higher carb diet ( not ideal ) is causing water weight to build. You could try a slightly higher defecit or lower your carbs and increase fats.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

i was in the same position, doing the same sort of thing as you. and i was the same starting weight.

i dropped carbs to 100g with 1 refeed a week. upped fats to 70g. and lost 1kg a week , im now at 78kg. thats in 9/10 weeks now.

put my cals from 1950 to 1700ish

im natural, and done 1 2 week run of ECA there.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

If you are not loosing weight you are eating too many calories. Do you drink alcohol are you counting those cals or milk and sugar in tea and coffee etc..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> i was in the same position, doing the same sort of thing as you. and i was the same starting weight.
> 
> i dropped carbs to 100g with 1 refeed a week. upped fats to 70g. and lost 1kg a week , im now at 78kg. thats in 9/10 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Upping the fats, and lowering the carbs has nothing to do with it. What I highlighted in bold does though


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

How often are you checking the scale?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

onree said:


> I'm 87kg at 5ft 9, body fat at about 23% .
> 
> I would of said I'm defo in deficit.


Your TDEE is most likely lower than you think then mate. Any amount of alcohol whilst cutting is also a no-no IMO.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

@onree Drop your carbs to 150g - make sure these carbs are only eaten just before and just after your workout.

On days you're not weight training, drop your carbs to sub 50 and increase your pro and fat.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Upping the fats, and lowering the carbs has nothing to do with it. What I highlighted in bold does though


on the whole, i think thats true, but prior to that i was 3 weeks on the same cals (1700) on a 40/40/20 and couldnt drop any weight, and was told that 38g fats a day was too low at 87kg so decided to switch a little with carbs/fats.

down side is i feel a lot weaker now, prob due to carb drop, and also weight drop, but makes me a bit more determined to get the weight down where i want to for the cutting, so i can put my cals back up, and hopefully get the strength back up again.

cheers


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> on the whole, i think thats true, but prior to that i was 3 weeks on the same cals (1700) on a 40/40/20 and couldnt drop any weight, and was told that 38g fats a day was too low at 87kg so decided to switch a little with carbs/fats.
> 
> down side is i feel a lot weaker now, prob due to carb drop, and also weight drop, but makes me a bit more determined to get the weight down where i want to for the cutting, so i can put my cals back up, and hopefully get the strength back up again.
> 
> cheers


That is true, 38g fat wayyy too low haha!  fair play buddy!


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

The only sugar I'm getting comes from pineapple. (30g) post workout. I don't drink tea coffe or milk. The 2 beers just made me go over my calories the one day by 400.

I weigh myself once a week first thing


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Your weighing frequency doesn't provide enough data to see trends in mass loss/gain, weigh yourself at least 3 times per week


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Low carb versus low fat, study.

A randomized trial of a low-carbohydrate diet for obesity. - PubMed - NCBI

Also search for.

Samaha FF, Iqbal N, Seshadri P, et al. A low-carbohydrate as compared with a low-fat diet in severe obesity. N Engl J Med. 2003;348:2074-81.

It's a pdf so I can't attach it. ..These studies were done for obese people but I assume the science is the same for those looking to trim a few kilos..These two studies did conclude that low carb higher fat are better for fat burning. There are many other benefits to lower carb ( lipids , insulin sensitivity for example ) diets.. Like anything diet and macro there's debate etc so @TommyBananas is right when he says the overall calorie intake is more important but macros can have an impact also.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.

I will lower carbs and calories as from today.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

@onree let us know how you get on


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

How much sugar is too much sugar?

At the moment I'm averaging around 40g per day.


----------



## AJDBodybuilder (Mar 23, 2015)

I began my contest prep at 3500 cals, as time progresses weight loss slows as my body adapts, I slowly decrease cals and increase cardio. I'm currently losing circa 2lbs per week on 2600 cals, with a 2 day reload over the weekend where carbs are increased and fats lowered. Mon-Fri my carbs never go over 100g and they are all consumed post workout. What I'm getting at is there are many methods you can try to lose weight, above all calories are king, albeit calories from carbs may result in a slower weight loss due to insulin sensitivity, this is person dependant, I struggle to lose weight on a bunch of carbs, my methods are tried and test on myself, I know what works for me. Looking at the figures, there may be issues with your calculations, if you are sure they're correct, is everything functioning as it should be hormonally, testosterone, thyroid etc as your metabolic rate may potentially be slow?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Eat less food, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I would switch to a lower carb and higher fat, it isn't a miraculous fat burning thing like its made out to be but it will keep your appetite under control and so you will end up eating less throughout the day and hence take in less calories.


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Dont just watch the weight, measure waist etc. to see if any changes in bf take place.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Really the best position to be in approaching a calorie deficit is with a low training volume and high calorie intake. You can increase training volume, add in cardio or reduce cals to increase your deficit.

If you're already lifting 5 times a week and doing cardio every other day you don't really make the journey very comfortable when plateaus arrive. You'll need to move more or eat less yet keep TDEE constant.

I've consistently lost 1.5-2lbs the 12 weeks with no need to restrict carbs or time them specifically around workouts. I just hit my (well balanced) macro's day in day out and know that calories are king. For reference my average carb intake has been 250g, with highs of 340g and lows of 170g as I sort of cycle fats/carbs on rest days but not for fear of them hampering weight loss efforts but to actually get plenty of healthy fats in (Avg calorie intake 2,100). Also I use an IIFYM approach for 20% of my calories.

I agree, changes in composition can result in fat loss even if the scales don't move.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

@nitricdave lost 2kg. Some of it water but I'm back on track.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

Lost 2kg this week!


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats , im curious what did you change ( Lower cals .. by how much , lower carbs ..by how much ? )


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You say your weighing meats while cooked?? Is that what the macros are based on, ive just realised this last week that the 500g of chicken I was eating wasn't really 500g worth of macros (they were when the meat was cooked... I'm a dumass!), more like 300g which took off 250 cals, so by the same token you could be the opposite, I'm 5'11 and 24.1% 86.5kg last weekend (dexa scan not calipers) and I'm losing weight on 2250 cals with EC stack once a week on Saturdays... 85kg this weekend hydrated well...


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

I lowered my calories to 1800. Dropped the carbs to 100g and upped the fats.

I also kept most of my carbs till after training.

I know some of it was water, but yes I'm back on track!

By Friday I could see the difference in the gym mirror. I must of been holding a lot of water just from too many carbs.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

Dumdum check your meat packets to see if the nutritional value is from raw or not.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

onree said:


> Dumdum check your meat packets to see if the nutritional value is from raw or not.


Oh I learnt that one, macros were from 100g cooked, Id missed the cooked part lol so my 500g was really 300g in terms of macros and I was 250 cals short lol... I'm now on aldi chicken and using generic chicken macros per 200g breast uncooked from musclefoods and weighing/chopping each breast so it's 200g before freezing... Takes ten mins to do 2kg once I'm on a roll


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

Another 1kg off this week. I'm buzzing!

What happens when I hit the brick wall and fat loss stops? Increase cardio or drop calories? How low can you drop the calories before you start seeing muscle loss?


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't eat below your BMR, but thats just my preference, so increase activity if you would prefer.

Eventually accept that you probably won't be able to achieve your goal weight in one long cut. So come gradually back up to maintenance calories whilst gradually decreasing cardio (as stopping cardio instantly has the same effect of adding in those calories from food, so taper CV down and calories up). Maintain for a while or eat at a small surplus and then embark on another fatloss phase.

There's no definitive answer as to how low calories can go before muscle loss occurs, it can happen on a minor deficit or a major one. How long is a piece of string? Training, recovery, assistance etc all come in to play. It's too subjective to say.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't eat below your BMR, but thats just my preference, so increase activity if you would prefer.

Eventually accept that you probably won't be able to achieve your goal weight in one long cut. So come gradually back up to maintenance calories whilst gradually decreasing cardio (as stopping cardio instantly has the same effect of adding in those calories from food, so taper CV down and calories up). Maintain for a while or eat at a small surplus and then embark on another fat loss phase.

There's no definitive answer as to how low calories can go before muscle loss occurs, it can happen on a minor deficit or a major one. How long is a piece of string? Training, recovery, assistance etc all come in to play. It's too subjective to say.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

onree said:


> Another 1kg off this week. I'm buzzing!
> 
> What happens when I hit the brick wall and fat loss stops? Increase cardio or drop calories? How low can you drop the calories before you start seeing muscle loss?


Keep it up.

You can't go wrong by increasing your activity levels. With diet, don't reduce your calories as you're quite low already, so look at changing it. Lower your carbs and increase your fats to accommodate this.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

You've done well to get back on track bud. One thing I didn't see brought up was water and sleep.

You need to keep your water consistent throughout your cut, I find when i slack of on my water intake, weight loss grinds to a halt. Sodium level needs to be fairly consistent too.

Also, managing stress in your life and getting a decent amount of quality sleep in can make a **** load of difference. If you are stressing about not losing weight (we all do it!) this may effect both of these things.

Other things to consider are fibre (helps you poop) and micronutrients (vit and minerals your body needs to function) - when cutting it's very easy to get too little fibre and too few micros.

Keep up the good work bud.


----------

